# Hotel / B&B / Guesthouse



## OurJud (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know how things differ in other countries, but I need to know the general procedure in the UK for checking into a guesthouse for the night.

Specifically:



What details have to be given at the desk when checking in
What time guests are usually asked to vacate the next day
At what point payment for the room(s) is made


----------



## Sintalion (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, the last place overseas I stayed at was the Tyddyn Llan. Unfortunately I do not remember much about it, but I will do some digging.  If you research some places, a lot of them do give you this information, or you could always call!


----------



## OurJud (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd feel a bit daft calling a guesthouse to ask what the checking in procedure is. They would either get very suspicious or wonder if I've lived in a bubble all my life.


----------



## Gargh (Sep 6, 2013)

I use a b&bs and hotels fairly frequently (I don't know how you'd distinguish a guest house?). The hotels will take as much information from you as they can, both at the time of booking and during the stay. The minimum would be; length of stay, guest numbers, guest names, address, how did you find us, dietary requirements (where meals are included). Extra questions tend to be marketing focussed. Payment will be taken either upfront, or from card details given at booking stage. Some of them have also recently started taking passport details, where possible, from foreign guests. For independent b&bs the standards are all over the place. I book through third party internet sites often, and the standard there is to take card details to secure the booking but no payment is taken - you pay direct to the hotel. Again, some take it upfront, some after the stay; some take cards, many still only take cash. On balance, I would say I have had more instances where the payment is made on completion of the stay. 10am is standard checking out time, with a maximum 1 hour variance either way. 

I'd say to look up some places on the internet if you want a more specific template. Also, you say you'd feel stupid ringing up somewhere to enquire but so what? You don't have to see them again. However, tell them why you're enquiring and ask them if they mind answering a few questions and you may well establish a contact you can call back later for future research.


----------



## OurJud (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, Gargh. The checking out time was a specific for me, as I have my characters wake up in their room after a drunken night and mention the time.

I had no idea they asked for so much information, though, and I'm now wondering if it's plausible that they were able to check in, given that they are effectively homeless (having sold all their possessions and given up their respective flats).

Would they be permitted to check in to a guesthouse with no fixed abode?


----------



## Gargh (Sep 7, 2013)

If it's a small, independent b&b then I doubt they'd be as fussy about information, as long as they were paid up front. Passing traffic is more likely to form part of the trade of places in tourist destinations and roadside travel lodges and the like. Besides which, your characters could just make something up. Who's to know whether there's a particular street or not in a particular town unless they've lived there and paid lots of attention. There is also pretty much guaranteed to be a Church Street, High Street, Poplar Avenue, Mill Lane and possibly a London Road in most cities, for instance. If they're going to turn up looking like they have NFA then I would consider how you portray the places they were staying at, a well-presented place with a reputation may turn them away for the sake of their other customers. Have you thought about caravan parks? B&Bs near train stations and retail parks may work for you as well. There's more anonymity in cheap, budget accommodation that will have a high turn over and disinterested staff. You also get a lot of builders/work-men staying while they are away on jobs, which may be a useful detail, oh and stag parties.


----------



## OurJud (Sep 7, 2013)

They don't have the look of people with NFA - at least not yet - so that's not an issue, and I am sticking to the cheap places, simply because they have to make the money they have last as long as possible.

Anyway, I really must make more use of my artistic license when it comes to silly little details like this.

Thanks.


----------



## tabasco5 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would say just make up a policy for the B&B, I highly doubt anyone would even question it.


----------



## movieman (Sep 17, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Would they be permitted to check in to a guesthouse with no fixed abode?



How's the owner going to know if they just make up a fake address?

Also, the smaller casual B&Bs don't care: just drive up to the door, ask if they have a room and hand over the cash. I spent a couple of weeks driving around Scotland, just stopping at the first decent-looking B&B we saw when we got tired, and was never asked for any info at all.


----------



## OurJud (Sep 17, 2013)

movieman said:


> I spent a couple of weeks driving around Scotland, just stopping at the first decent-looking B&B we saw when we got tired, and was never asked for any info at all.



Wow! Sounds a fab way to spend a couple of weeks!

Thanks.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 17, 2013)

Always register as Mr & Mrs Smith from London, unless, of course, you are Mr & Mrs Smith, in which case register as Mr & Mrs Jones (They never believe anyone is _actually_ called Smith). If you wish to convince Le Patron that you are indeed married, make the woman carry the luggage...

Generally hotels just ask you to write your name in the register, end of. No-one has ever asked for proof of identity, never been asked for my full address - None of this handing over passports stuff, it's all pretty informal. If you book ahead, hotels will generally ask for your credit card details to book a room, but guest houses and B&Bs may or may not. None of the B&Bs I've stayed in have asked for money up front, we paid when we left.


----------

